# Dbol and hunger?



## traviswyliedime (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright homies, as of now Im running 750 test, 500 deca, and 50mg dbol. The question is why the hell am I so hungry? Could the dbol be making me this hungry? Usually with each one of my meals I am stuffed but now, 15 minutes after I eat, my stomach is growling and I get very angry because I want some more food!
Does this happen to anyone else? Any other experiences with dbol are welcome!!
Thanks
-Travis


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah dbol makes me hungry as shit bro. Same with deca.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah dbol makes me hungry as shit bro. Same with deca.



hmm you think it is deca this soon? i just started this monday so ive only done 2 pins..
i cant stand it man


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

No it's not the deca yet. For sure the dbol. Could also be a little of your subconscience saying hey fucker, I wanna be jacked so eat.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 25, 2012)

I tell myself you just ate man but my stomach is growling all damn day!! I will be bumping the calories soon for sure


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah man when I was running dbol I was hungry as an ox. I guess it's just the way it is.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 25, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Yeah man when I was running dbol I was hungry as an ox. I guess it's just the way it is.



im glad! thought something was wrong with me.. ive used dbol twice before and never got this!


----------



## beasto (Aug 25, 2012)

Dbol with EQ300 in the past and I ate like it was going to be my last meal everyday!!! A lot of people shy away from EQ because of raising hematocrit levels, but it's still a good compound. Eat away Travis!!!!!!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

beasto said:


> Dbol with EQ300 in the past and I ate like it was going to be my last meal everyday!!! A lot of people shy away from EQ because of raising hematocrit levels, but it's still a good compound. Eat away Travis!!!!!!!



im trying to control myself this cycle beasto!! lol
i ate everything while on tren i dont think i can get away with that on deca lol


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 27, 2012)

Dbol has never affected me that way. That is interesting. Now eq? I would eat the peanuts out of Rosie O'Donnell's shit on eq!


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 27, 2012)

if u are taking dbol u need to be hungry as shit anyway lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dbol will do that to you. Just try to keep it clean.


----------

